#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  "Wat is er nieuw" knop

## bones2001

Sinds vandaag is de "wat is er nieuw " functie compleet anders.
Wordt dit weer teruggedraaid, want ik vind hem knap waardeloos, zoals ie nu is :Frown:

----------


## Gast1401081

+1..............

----------


## MusicXtra

+ nog 1.........

----------


## NesCio01

+ 1

grtz

Nes

----------


## admin

Heldere taal mannen :-)
Tabbladen bijgemaakt met oa. 'nieuwe posts' zoals jullie gewend waren.

----------


## bones2001

:Smile:  :Smile:  Super !!

----------


## mrVazil

nog even meegeven dat het menu vanboven plots engels is geworden, terwijl de rest van het forum nog steeds NL is  :Smile:

----------


## showband

menu is eigenlijk al engels....

----------


## NesCio01

> Heldere taal mannen :-)
> Tabbladen bijgemaakt met oa. 'nieuwe posts' zoals jullie gewend waren.



Tnx admin, imo stukken beter!
echter, na een reactie blijft het scherm leeg bij 'wat is er nieuw',
terwijl ik er eerst meerdere zag, odd?

grtz

Nes

----------


## mrVazil

waarom is het menu opnieuw veranderd?  :Smile:

----------


## admin

> waarom is het menu opnieuw veranderd?



Ik ben wat aan het knutselen aan het forum. Verder wat extra vertaalwerk verbeteringen 'onder de motorkap'.

----------


## laserguy

> vertaalwerk verbeteringen



Dit is in ieder geval al fout want moet aan elkaar ...

----------


## Big Bang

> Dit is in ieder geval al fout want moet aan elkaar ...

----------


## mrVazil

kan er aub terug een widescreen skin komen, een derde forum en twee derde grijs werkt echt niet aangenaam

----------


## beyma

OMG ! Ook hier heeft het "who has the most empty white space on their website wins" virus toegeslagen........ NEEEE niet ook al hier !!! Ik wordt er serieus DOODZIEK van dat vrijwel ALLE websites tegenwoordig uitsluitend nog gemaakt worden om er mooi uit te zien op die waardeloze tablets........ 

HALLOOO ik heb niet voor jan L een full HD scherm gekocht...... eerst was het google die 2/3 van het scherm wit is, toen youtube (lees ook van google)voor 2/3 een leeg wit vlak ,sinds kort is marktplaats ook al voor 2/3 leeg en nu is ook J&H er ingetrapt........ 

Sorry , maar ik kan hier echt heeeeeeel pissig om worden......  

Er is maar 1 toepassing voor tablets :  leuk youtube filmpje



Maar écht kom op zeg, laat die "tablet" gebruikers lekker vegen en wrijven over hun kleine schermpje, dat vinden ze toch zo vet?! 

Het kan niet waar zijn dat ik bij de kringloop winkel mijn oude 19" 4:3 scherm moet gaan terug kopen om weer normaal beeldvullend te kunnen kijken...........

----------


## Gast1401081

> OMG ! Ook hier heeft het "who has the most empty white space on their website wins" virus toegeslagen........ NEEEE niet ook al hier !!! Ik wordt er serieus DOODZIEK van dat vrijwel ALLE websites tegenwoordig uitsluitend nog gemaakt worden om er mooi uit te zien op die waardeloze tablets........ 
> 
> HALLOOO ik heb niet voor jan L een full HD scherm gekocht...... eerst was het google die 2/3 van het scherm wit is, toen youtube (lees ook van google)voor 2/3 een leeg wit vlak ,sinds kort is marktplaats ook al voor 2/3 leeg en nu is ook J&H er ingetrapt........ 
> 
> Sorry , maar ik kan hier echt heeeeeeel pissig om worden......  
> 
> Er is maar 1 toepassing voor tablets :  leuk youtube filmpje
> 
> 
> ...



gezeik..
-technisch
1.  heeft JenH 2 opmaakvormen, die je in je instellingen kunt kiezen. J&H standaard, of mobile. Read the fucking manual eerst eens. 
2.  heeft google dat wit, om je de cache-opslag van de pagina op de andere helft te tonen. 
3   heeft MS onlangs Windows8 uitgebracht, met de verwachting dat steeds meer computers tablet-achtige vormen krijgen. 

Verder ben ik (en trouwens velen met mij, we zitten hier op een reizigers-forum)  af en toe op een laptop met 1280x800 aan 't kijken, en dan past het netjes. Op de 1920x1080 kan het  mailprogramma er lekker naast, en op mn 2560x1600 heb ik drie programma's tegelijk in beeld. 

Had ooit 2 30"ers naast elkaar, om tot de conclusie te komen dat je er toch maar een tegelijk gebruikt.

En dat anti-tablet gezeik: get a life. Of stuur je je 18" ook nog steeds met buizenversterkers aan?

----------


## renevanh

> 1.  heeft JenH 2 opmaakvormen, die je in je instellingen kunt kiezen. J&H standaard, of mobile. Read the fucking manual eerst eens.



Die standaard is nu ook 'smalbeeld' geworden, dat is de ergernis  :Wink: 
Zelfs op mijn 19" 4:3 scherm is 1/3de ongebruikt.

----------


## admin

> kan er aub terug een widescreen skin komen, een derde forum en twee derde grijs werkt echt niet aangenaam



Er is een 'full screen / full width' versie van het forum skin toegevoegd voor de liefhebbers.
Deze kun je helemaal links-onder het forum vinden in het pull-down menu.

Het kan zijn dat je deze via je profiel even moet defaulten. 
Ik weet niet of het forum de instelling anders gaat onthouden.

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/pro...do=editoptions
Onder: Diverse Opties - Forum Stijl

----------


## mrVazil

HELD!
(tien tekens)

----------


## beyma

> Er is een 'full screen / full width' versie van het forum skin toegevoegd voor de liefhebbers.




Als je een vrouw was zou ik je kussen! 

Maar nog even excusses voor mijn reactie hier boven...... je drinkt wel eens wat........ dus vandaar....... 


Maar opzich wel even leuk om kort en bondig te vertellen waar mijn tablet "haat"  vandaan komt, kijk ik heb hier in huis twee pubers van 14 en 16 en die hebben sinds ze kunnen lopen beide een PC op hun kamer staan.  Voor school is een Macbook verplicht voor de oudste,  dus jongste moest natuurlijk ook een Macbook hebben.(papa gesponsord)  In hun PC tijd zaten ze lekker op hun kamer, maar nu met twee laptops, een tablet , twee I-phones en een blackbarry voor moeder de vrouw zit alles in de huiskamer en ligt hier mijn hele bank vol met OPLADERS en SNOEREN en ook nog een verdeel doos voor dat alles want zoveel stopcontacten heb ik niet eens naast de bank , het is 1 grote snoeren zooi hier met al die apparaten !! 

Ik heb zelf mijn computer hoekje hier in de huiskamer, geen snoeren troep en nooit paniek aanvallen in de vorm van "HIJ VALT ZO UUUUIT!!"  , dus vandaar dat ik niet zoveel met al die nieuwe dingen heb...... (heb zelf ook een dumb phone ipv een smart phone)


Oke, genoeg gel l 

Nogmaals bedankt !!

----------


## admin

> Als je een vrouw was zou ik je kussen! 
> 
> Maar nog even excusses voor mijn reactie hier boven...... je drinkt wel eens wat........ dus vandaar.......



We hebben allemaal onze slechte momenten, geen probleem Beyma.
Ik begrijp de frustratie. Maar zoals je ziet (meestal) wordt alles als vanzelf weer opgelost.

----------

